# Join IMBA and get free mag subscriptions...



## RENO (May 4, 2009)

Good MTB organization plus you get a free subscription to Bicycling and Mountain Bike Magazines. Individual membership is only $30...
http://www.imba.com/membership/index.html

Good article on the scumbags trying to take away our trails. Article is mainly about Montana, but also describes how those decisions will affect trails across the USA. Some awesome pictures too. Mannnn I'd like to be on one of those trails right now!
http://bikemag.com/features/onlineexclusive/montana/index.html


----------

